# Simply the best I have used



## griff

KBC , I have the 725 with the same pro package. Have never used the resaw. like you said the drum sander causes the most problem. When i change to the sander I make sure all the set screw dent are filed flat and I use a block under the drum when I`m taking it apart and hold the shaft as flat as possible and use plenty of 
WD-40. I have problem with the drum not being parallel to bed plate. keeps tearing up paper.


----------



## KBC

Yes griff(Mike), that is my exact problem with the drum sander also.I thought it might be the way I mounted the paper,maybe not tight enough,or snug enough, to the roller,both 'pieces' of paper sent to us have gone to the hand sanding pile,as they have ripped off the drum.

Also the pinch rollers have needed adjustments of late,as they are stopping the forward movement(causing a dip at


Code:


 3") and again when the wood is almost out (again

 3" from the tail)

I am still learning the in's and out's as this equipment is very precise and requires a little diligence to master the fine tuning.


----------



## daled

I've had the 18" Woodmaster for several years. I bought it primarily for the molding capabilities but have used the planer quite a bit also. Never used the sander or gang saw yet. Two comments from experience. 1) The tech support people at Woodmaster are great - I encourage you to use them. 2) If you're doing a lot of molding, its well worth getting multiple knives (up to 3) for each high volume molding you want to do. I have two of each of my primary moldings and it allows me to get cleaner cuts at higher speeds.

dale.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Onward with drooling ;-)


----------



## North40

I've had my eye on these for quite awhile. Thanks for the review!


----------



## jSchrock

nice piece of machinery


----------



## irishhandyman

As usual I am the odd ball here. I have used that same machine, but highly modified. The shop I worked for used it as a rip saw. We would also use it to make the blanks for our drawer sides before going into our 4 sided molder to finish the drawer sides. We used this machine A LOT. I am talking about a few 100,00 lineral feet. The motor is strong and long lasting. The blades for the saw are long lasting as well. We were cutting everything from Hickory, Oaks, Poplar, Walnut, Ash, and the like. It took several days for the set up and to get the fence, 12' long, both in and outfeed, to take a board from looking like something that should have been the bottom of a rocking chair, to a straight as a poker piece of lumber. I agree, the customer service staff is top notch. As far as the planer, or the sander I have no knowledge of how well that works. I think part of the success we has was this one was powered 3 phase. Enjoy your new workhorse.


----------



## Karson

I have the Belsaw machine that is the planer. I didn't buy the rip saw option, but I've used the molding cutters.

They are great machines and can do lots of work.

Nice review.


----------



## freedhardwoods

Something that most people don't know, and Woodmaster doesn't advertise, is that you can custom order your machine. I bought the 718 that irishhandyman is talking about. The salesman couldn't tell me if they could put together a 718 the way I wanted it built, so he got the assembly line foreman on the phone with us to if he could build it. He could, and I'm very happy with it.

If you don't like the packages they are advertising, then talk to them. They will let you choose the options you want, and leave out the ones you don't want.

P.S. The reason it took a few days to set it up as irishhandyman said, is because we were setting it up as a straightline rip and had to work out a few bugs, not because of a problem with the machine itself. I had many people tell me that you couldn't straightline with it, but we got it to work. In this world of lazy, braindead employees that want a paycheck but don't want to work for it, irishhandyman really stands out. I couldn't have run my shop without him.


----------



## freedhardwoods

Here is a modification we did to the dust hood. We only added one hose because most of the cuts from the sawblades were toward that side. If I used it consistently as a planer or sander, I would add another one on the other side.


----------



## KBC

Thanks for that idea David,now I might have to improve MY planer…

I added additional pictures for those who don't have one of these beauties.

The middle picture is the belt drive for the feed rollers,with an individual tension pulley,the rollers speed is on an adjustable switch,feed rates vary from 0-16 feet per minute.On a 110 motor.

The last picture is the main roller for the planer blades,note there are 2 belts,which are on a 220 motor.

Also note the adjustments for the feed rollers for tension,and the chain drive for the raising and lowering of the main table.The smaller unit I used to have raised the cutting heads,not the table.


----------



## julio13

I do not know now if woodmaster is good brand but 15 years ago I bought no one but two woodmaster planer and they supposed to be the the best planer that I ever had. Also I bought an Makita 2040 planer for outside job. After one month working with the woodmaster the little motor who moved the feed roller broke it up, three months after that the feed roller broke it up, after one year working with the woodmaster the cost for 
repair it, it was so much that I decided to sold them for US300. each I my little Makita still working even today and only replaced the feed roller and the carbon brush.


----------



## alkillian

I can say they are great for making moldings, planing and ripping. They however do not do flooring very well. We have the 25" set up with the 3 sided kit for molding and a 8" planer head. We alsohave a 12" setup for ripping. I have found the the sanding attchment is very touchy and we dont use it. Defintly would recomend it for a planer/molder.


----------



## VillageCarver

Hi Kbc,
I just acquired a new 718 w/Pro pack. A gift from my Dad. I ordered the hinge kit and the casters.
It took a while to grind the holes in the top so they would clear the bolts that support the feed rollers and I added a 1/4 strip under the hinge brackets to raise the hood a bit making it easier for the hood to clear the bolts on top.
I'm happy with the machine so far. At first test run the planner would not cut. Called Woodmaster and Joe told me to check the feed roller adjustment. One of the springs was a little tight. I think the machine was just a little tight. Seems to be fine now. Have'nt had the chance to try any molding yet. These machine are a little different than what most people a used to, but I think they a stronger than they look. Good luck with yours. Dan


----------



## VillageCarver

Hi KBC,
Dan again. You mentioned that you might invest in the spiral cutterhead. I've heard that some spiral cutterheads can cause a different pattern on the wood which in some cases require more sanding or hand planning.
My next investment will probably be a bigger dust collector as my 1 1/2 Delta does'nt pull hard enough to get it all,
probably because it is servicing my whole shop. I may have to re-route some connectors in the mean time.


----------



## Bigjoedo

I purchased my Woodmaster 712 about 2 years ago. It planes extremely well, never bogs down. I have used the molder function which also works well, Woodmaster has a lot of different knife profiles. The trick I learned about the drum sander is you have to take off only a little at a time. I have the same issue with my Performax drum sander. If I had it to do ever again, I would have purchased the 725. I have not used the Gang Saw.
It is straight forward to change between functions, it is the best piece of equipment that I own. My brother in law has a 718 since the late 1980's and has run thousands of linear feet through the planer and molder. I have limited space in my shop, with the casters I roll it into a corner and 4in 1 machine takes up very little space. The Motor and machine are BUILT IN THE USA with great customer service!!!


----------



## juicemountain

is any body here making any money with the woodmaster. I would like to make tongue and groove paneling and am considering buying the 3 side molding set up for my 718. I have made 2×8 log siding for my own , home. I can say I don't like having to run the boards twice. once for the rabbit cut and second time for the profile of the siding so I think I will purchase the 3 sided molding system. can you realy make money with this machine and how are you guys doing it. I would love stay at home and work, but would have to average about a 1000 bucks a week. is it possible


----------



## Dal300

*juicemountain,* you may have more luck with answers if you start a new forum topic. This one is 3 years old.


----------

